

Amazon Is Killing My Sex Life - akg_67
http://www.damemagazine.com/2014/05/23/amazon-killing-my-sex-life

======
oever
That story scares me more than the robocalypse. Is this just a concentration
of certain personalities or are people created with such personalities now?

~~~
cthalupa
Meh. I've heard plenty of men say the same thing (and I've felt the same way
on dates) about women .

People like talking about themselves. I've been out with plenty of women who
spend as much time as they can talking about what they do for work.

But this isn't some epidemic. The article paints everyone working in tech as
an awkward nerd or arrogant programmer. Are we seriously to believe that
everyone lives up to these stereotypes?

The majority of my coworkers are married or in long term relationships - yet
by the reasoning of this article, they should all be single men without any
sort of social graces.

This article is clickbait and an advertisement for a book that she worked on
that is related to the subject. It's no more accurate than any other article
fueled entirely by preying on stereotypes. There's no reason to be scared by
it.

